# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  December 2019

## jeff brown

We pulled the trigger and planned early.  We are booked for a week in December.  Splitting the week between west end and beach! Woot woot!

----------


## McBriGuy

What properties and order are you planning on Jeff ?

----------


## jeff brown

We are doing Home Sweet Home and Tree House!

----------


## billndonna

We will be there for Christmas at Travelors,12-25 to 1/3,party time again!!

----------


## NC2Negril

We’re booked for Coco LaPalm - Dec 28 thru Jan 8!

----------


## stonyplainclint

Dec 18-26 CSA Soon Come.  Love our trips back home to Negril

----------


## Nancy Marie

Nancy Marie & Gerry Dec. 14 - Jan. 18 @ Shamrock.

----------


## Islandbouy

Mike and Rita
12/4 - 12-15
CFS and CCLP

----------


## MikeyNYC

12/7-12/15 Travellers and Treehouse

----------


## fargoman

Coco..December 31-January 10th

----------


## MikeyNYC

any updates on December roll call?

----------


## SLP

HI, just managed to book and will be there from Dec.16th to Jan17th at Golden Sunset.  This year my family will be there too over Christmas - YAHOO!

----------


## Bnewb

> HI, just managed to book and will be there from Dec.16th to Jan17th at Golden Sunset.  This year my family will be there too over Christmas - YAHOO!


Awww Sue...that's fantastic!

----------


## scarltz

11/28 to 12/11 @Travellers.
I'm a newby to Jamaica!!!
Can't wait. Soon come...

----------


## SLP

Welcome to Jamaica and Negril.    Negril is fantastic and you will be booking a return trip as soon as you get back home -  :Congratulatory:  :Congratulatory:

----------


## ukran1ans

> Welcome to Jamaica and Negril.    Negril is fantastic and you will be booking a return trip as soon as you get back home -


Get Back Home?? I'm booking my stay at the hotel for the next year as I'm checking out... lol

----------


## scarltz

Oh my! I love that beach picture. Already there heart and soul. I'm thinkin' you're right. I'll be back. Maybe also booking next stay as I check out.  I've done that before in places that I like.  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## billndonna

BillnDonna are now off the list but the good news is we named the new left hip Negril and now i (Bill) will be able to dance even more on the beach our next trip!!

----------


## Jamerican71

Dec 21 - Jan 3 Negril Beach Club

----------


## ColoradoRon

We will be in Negril December 6-12-2019
This will be my wife's first trip and my 14th to the island. Staying at Rayon Hotel Negril

----------


## fuzzy

Heading back to Negril again for my semi-annual visit after an 8 month "gotta work to pay for my next visit" leave of absence.  Negril Beach Club Condos. December 20th to January 4th.  See you on the beach Jamerican71

----------


## Weathermon & Mi Lady

Mi Lady and I will be back for our first reach (in 2019) the week before Christmas staying until after the Super Bowl sometime, maybe longer, who knows. Last year we stayed an extra 8 days, so.... We are looking forward to Jamaica's warm days and cool nights and to celebrating a special birthday come New Years Day. See you on the beach. Or at Sun Beach or Sunnyside Beach Bar.

----------


## ColoradoRon

Wife and I will be in Negril 12/6 - 12/13/19
Maybe we could cross paths
Cheers,
Ron

----------


## ColoradoRon

Wife and I will be in the grill December 4th through 12th maybe we will cross paths

----------


## ColoradoRon

Myself have been to Jamaica 14 time.
My trip December 4th through 13th will have me at Rayon Hotel, as I understand you have stayed
Mini a time at Ryon Hotel
Can you share interesting suggestions of dining and entertainment?
Dim appreciate your knowledge and guidance, Jah Rastafari!

----------


## jeff brown

Our dates are 12/10 - 12/16.  12/10 - 13 at Home Sweet Home; 12/13 - 16 at the Tree House.

----------


## Weathermon & Mi Lady

> Myself have been to Jamaica 14 time.
> My trip December 4th through 13th will have me at Rayon Hotel, as I understand you have stayed
> Mini a time at Ryon Hotel
> 
> 
> 
> Can you share interesting suggestions of dining and entertainment?
> Dim appreciate your knowledge and guidance, Jah Rastafari!


We don't do much of the entertainment anymore unless it is the afternoon; so on the beach, the Boat Bar has music on certain days and Chances had jazz on Sundays. We like to go up to the West End and enjoy the Corner Bar, Susan's Bar (Bar Mystic), Sandra's Place, and Connies Country Western Bar. Try the Spa Retreat for sunset sometime. It is quite the impressive setting. The sunset itself is too far south to see from there in December; but the after effects were just awesome last year. If you have never been to Whoopies Hammock Park, go there sometime - awesome view.

----------


## fargoman

Weathermon & Mi Lady..I agree with you on The Spa..it is really one of the nicest spots in Negril with the setting and the sunsets. My kids always insist we go there at least once every trip and will do so this trip. They have a nice happy hour there from 5-6..buy one get one...cool little bar and great food

----------


## Muzikdoc

We will be walking the beach Dec 1st to the 10th!

----------


## Weeboy1

Hey ukran1an,
You can add me and mrs. wee to the dec. list. Running away from the arctic north to spend Christmas with our Jamaican friends. Dec. 21 to 28. Unless coco opens up well be at firefly.
So that puts us on the November and December list...! Ya mon! !

----------


## MikeyNYC

11/28 - 12/11 scarltz @ Travelers
11/29 - 12/15 Ukran1ans @ WS
11/30 - 12/14 justin_a_lyesse @ NBCC
12/1 - 12/10 MuzikDoc
12/4 - 12/15 Islandbouy (Mike and Rita) @ CFS/CCLP
12/4 - 12/13 ColoradoRon @ Rayon Hotel
12/7 - 12/15 MikeyNYC @ Travellers / Treehouse
12/10 - 12/16 JeffBrown @ Home Sweet Home/Treehouse
12/14 - 1/18 Nancy Marie @ Shamrock
12/16 - 1/17 SLP @ Golden Sunset
12/18 - 12/26 Stonyplainclint @ CSA
12/18 - Late Feb Weathermon and Mi Lady
12/20 - 1/4 fuzzy @ NBCC
12/21 - 1/3 Jamerican71 @ NBCC
12/21 - 12/28 Weeboy1 (and Mrs Wee) @ Firefly
12/28 - 1/8 NC2Negril @ CCLP
12/31 - 1/10 Fargoman @ CCLP

----------


## Miss Honey

CFS and Idle Awhile Beach 
12/30/19 to 1/7/20

----------


## BCoog

Hello,  I'm new to this board.  My friend and I are taking girls trip for the holiday, we just booked today!  We arrive Negril on December 30 and plan to stay 5-6 nights  before we go to MBJ. Only going back to MBJ because we have free nights at an all inclusive to use up.  Looking for advice on where to stay in Negril. I'm holding a room at Rooms on Beach (oceanfront room) and I believe Firefly still has rooms although I don't think oceanfront.  We definitely want to be on 7 mile, walking distance to everything, a light breakfast (coffee/toast), fridge (?), prefer something with a view of the ocean/or that side of the road and all of that for under $200.00 nt  :Smile: . Rooms on the Beach has all of this, I'm just afraid we won't have the local Negril feel.   Love to hear your thought's.   We want to visit VERY casual beach bars, sit in the sun and hear a little Reggae.  Thank you, Brenda

----------


## Weeboy1

Hey Brenda, our personal favourite is Coco lapalm. Very well run, good people, perfect location with many dining options around you.
Their own restaurant is excellent and they incl. a very good continental breakfast. And if you’d prefer to order off the many at breakfast they deduct $5 from your meal in lieu of the incl. conti. Breakfast.
Also free paddle boards. Ice machines available throughout.
There are others, treehouse, charela ,country country to name a couple but hard to beat cclp.

----------


## fargoman

BCoog..you may want to grab something soon as it is very busy that time of year..

----------


## BCoog

Hi, I’m holding a room at Rooms on the Beach for now. I have the option to cancel.  Wish we were leaving now!

----------


## Weathermon & Mi Lady

> Hi, I’m holding a room at Rooms on the Beach for now. I have the option to cancel.  Wish we were leaving now!


Rooms is OK from what I have heard, never stayed.  For your time in Negril, Rooms is perfect for NYE as Alfred's fireworks are lit off from a couple of barges near there. There are lots of places close by to hang out and listen to reggae and have your favorite adult beverage. 

Co Co LaPalm has everything you want; but becomes quite pricey in high season. We have stayed there a lot in the past; but always in low season. Being retired now, we have to watch our pennies, since our fixed income is broke, so we spend a couple of months across the road in December/January/February. Maybe we will see you at Sunnyside, which is the first bar south of Rooms on the Beach.

Weathermon & Mi Lady

----------


## ukran1ans

> Hello,  I'm new to this board.  My friend and I are taking girls trip for the holiday, we just booked today!  We arrive Negril on December 30 and plan to stay 5-6 nights  before we go to MBJ. Only going back to MBJ because we have free nights at an all inclusive to use up.  Looking for advice on where to stay in Negril. I'm holding a room at Rooms on Beach (oceanfront room) and I believe Firefly still has rooms although I don't think oceanfront.  We definitely want to be on 7 mile, walking distance to everything, a light breakfast (coffee/toast), fridge (?), prefer something with a view of the ocean/or that side of the road and all of that for under $200.00 nt . Rooms on the Beach has all of this, I'm just afraid we won't have the local Negril feel.   Love to hear your thought's.   We want to visit VERY casual beach bars, sit in the sun and hear a little Reggae.  Thank you, Brenda


After checking trivago and seeing what's available (compared to your needs), I don't think you'll do much better for price and location. I like Negril Palms but that's down by the 'all inclusives', away from most of the night life and casual bars that you seek (even though the Yard beach house and Treehouse are nearby).  Rooms has a great location, especially if you desire and have a beach front room at Rooms already. The only other place that would be nice but starts at $199 is Charela. Also, for music, at Rooms, you're close to day venues like Boat bar & Drifters and night venues like Woodstock, Roots and Alfreds.

----------


## BCoog

Thank you for all the information. We’ll keep Rooms for now, the price seems/location seem to  work best for this trip. I'll definitely check out the other places everyone mentioned. Now I need to talk my friend into one more day in Negril and one less at the all inclusive!

----------


## stonyplainclint

All you early December arrivals are getting close!  We still are about 35 days out till our arrival. 

Soon Come back to our home away from home, Negril!

----------


## ukran1ans

Soon Come...

11/20 - 12/28 Weeboy1 (and Mrs Wee) @ CCLP/Negril Palms/WS/Firefly
11/28 - 12/11 scarltz @ Travelers
11/29 - 12/15 Ukran1ans @ WS
11/30 - 12/14 justin_a_lyesse @ NBCC
12/1 - 12/10 MuzikDoc
12/4 - 12/15 Islandbouy (Mike and Rita) @ CFS/CCLP
12/4 - 12/13 ColoradoRon @ Rayon Hotel
12/7 - 12/15 MikeyNYC @ Travellers / Treehouse
12/10 - 12/16 JeffBrown @ Home Sweet Home/Treehouse
12/14 - 1/18 Nancy Marie @ Shamrock
12/16 - 1/17 SLP @ Golden Sunset
12/18 - 12/26 Stonyplainclint @ CSA
12/18 - Late Feb Weathermon and Mi Lady
12/20 - 1/4 fuzzy @ NBCC
12/21 - 1/3 Jamerican71 @ NBCC
12/28 - 1/8 NC2Negril @ CCLP
12/30 - 12/4 BCOOG @ Rooms
12/30 - 1/7 Miss Honey CFS/Idle Awhile Beach
12/31 - 1/10 Fargoman @ CCLP

----------


## jeff brown

Soon come.  23 days!

----------


## jeff brown

Bump this back to the top.  What is everyone getting in to the week of 12/10 - 12/16???

----------

